
Show HN: Are you looking for a Co-founder or some help for your side project? - yuriaguernsey
VERSION 1 is now public<p>You can view it at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;spfound.netlify.com<p>Hey HN<p>For the past year, I have been experimenting and creating new projects to release to the community. However, I felt that I kept trying to do jobs that I couldn&#x27;t really do. So I decided to try and get some help but kept finding it so difficult to find anyone who could help me. I also found that there was no central location, where I could easily get help for my projects. So I decided to build SPFound, a central location where users can post their projects that they need help with and explain what help they need so that other users that come onto the site, who are looking to help others can simply choose a project and contact the Project creator.<p>Now, this is version 1 of the site, meaning that site is not yet fully complete with all the feature I want to integrate, but has all the core features built and is functional to start using.<p>Here are some of the features I wish to integrate.<p>Upcoming Features:
- Contact forum
- CMS ( so that users can create, edit, and delete a post)
- User Accounts
- Better looking form
- search
- User Profiles
- Sharing (so users can share the projects that need help to other people)<p>If you have any more ideas that you think would improve the site, please leave a comment, I will be sure to read and respond to them all.
======
mtmail
Add 'Show HN' to the submission title and it will go into the
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) page
dedicated to show off new projects. Early, unfinished projects are fine as
long as it's something users can try and play with (blog posts, signup pages,
fundraisers can't be tried).

My feedback is the header uses too much whitespace. On a 27-inch (3840 x 2160)
monitor I need to scroll down to see a project.

There's need on HN: "Ask HN: Who is seeking a cofounder?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20266463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20266463)
(160 comments)

~~~
yuriaguernsey
Thank you for the response. I will fix the whitespace.

